# Random pics.  Why not.



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to get a tattoo of 2 "foo creatures", also called "foo lions" and a mess of other names.  Anyway, they look vaguely like my dogs (shih tzu means "lion dog"), and I want my dogs' faces on them, so I got the riled up and took photos.

Action shot:







Attacking a ball (foo lions are often depicted with a ball, and Shamus loves his)






mid-fight- notice that they've found a paper towel to shred.  This is their one bad habit, and I get a laugh out of it so what the heck.





This is Darth Cheney.  Needs a little finishing touch.  Next one will be a cookie jar.





I laugh every time I see this photo I took in the grocery store frozen food aisle:


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 29, 2011)

i like Goya Champangne Cola....i dont know what it taste like, but its tasty, and thats what so magical about it. I like that "action shot" numero uno...hard to tell who is trying to take the toy from who.
I have also been known to chew up a perfectly good paper towel.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 29, 2011)

Chloe does the head shake thing and growls- if seeing her do that doesn't make you laugh then you are probably not to be trusted.  Shamus doesn't tug of war so much any more- he's just too gentle.  He will play keep away though, and seems to like being bashed in the head with toys.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 29, 2011)

ah, dogs. we have cats. not so much for the playing. they do fight over the opportunity to sit on my lap (boggles the wife's mind, as I'm not a cat person, dont feed them, and generally dont do anything to make them like me). Its funny to see them sit on top of each other trying to get the most stabile position. They never ever sit on my wife's lap and she's super nice to them. I dont get it. The only games I play with them are "I'm eating your leg" (this is the one where you grab their leg and chew on it) and "why are you hitting yourself" (this is the one where you grab the front paw and hit them in their own faces). They seem pretty neutral about these games. Dags are way more fun.


----------



## muncybob (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not a cat person either but the one cat we now have always makes me her best friend and it seems anytime we visit somebody with a cat they come to me right away. Must be some kind of feline conspiracy to make coverts to cat people?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 29, 2011)

speaking of random pics and "pressure washing"...
here is Freeway after he did his own "pressure washing"......he took a bath in his water dish.....
Ain't he cute....(I can see BB now rollin those eyes) :lol:


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 29, 2011)

looks more like he's been bathing in Jack Daniels.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 29, 2011)

When Chloe was a pup she would dig in her water dish and looked like a drowned rat.  She would also dig in her food dish- we think she was digging for food.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 29, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> When Chloe was a pup she would dig in her water dish and looked like a drowned rat.  She would also dig in her food dish- we think she was digging for food.



I know what you mean....Freeway "digs" in everything and anything :red: ....think they call it "foraging" 
you should see what he does to a paper towel roll....That ticks off my husband when he sees Fway digging through one of those....he will say..."Oh we are out of paper towels....what is "He" doin with one then? They cost money ya know...." >:-(  :lol:


----------



## Jags (Jul 29, 2011)

Random Picture: (my big dog, Brandy).


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 29, 2011)

HA!  What'd you put on the poor thing's nose?  Looks like a sweet heart


----------



## Jags (Jul 29, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> HA!  What'd you put on the poor thing's nose?  Looks like a sweet heart



I believe it was frosting.


----------



## lukem (Jul 29, 2011)

This is Jake diligently holding down the carpet, as per usual.  The epitome of an ol' yeller dog.  He's sporting his late summer haircut.  We shave him down in March and July.  Keeps the dog cool and the shedding tolerable.

My wife wanted a nice compact lab.  We ended up with 85lbs (and still growing....he's not yet 2 years old) of solid muscle and pure energy.  His tail should require a permit...it is deadly to small children and anything on the coffee table.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 29, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> His tail should require a permit...it is deadly to small children and anything on the coffee table.



That scares me Lukem for some strange reason..... :lol: 
Jagsy puttin frosting on the ole dogs nose...now ain't that cute....
You guys know we are drivin BB crazy with our pet pics now...doncha ya? :lol: 

Post on brothas


----------



## lukem (Jul 29, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I call his tail the 50 Cal...like the gun.  It has about the same knockdown power and has that steady thumping rhythm when he gets excited.


----------



## WES999 (Jul 31, 2011)

Remember when you were a kid and you knew that you should not let you arm hang over the side of the bed or the monsters under the bed would grab it. Well these are the monsters.


----------



## Bxpellet (Aug 3, 2011)

here's one from the grocery store


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 3, 2011)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> here's one from the grocery store


 :lol:  :lol:  :zip:


----------



## Bugboy (Aug 6, 2011)

A "standard evening" on the Lazy Boy.


----------



## woodchip (Aug 7, 2011)

One of my chickens when she was a couple of months old......


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 7, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> One of my chickens when she was a couple of months old......



Wow what a great pic woodchip.....did not realize that a chicken would sit on your shoulder like that...did she ever "peck" or bite you when she was sitting there? My parrot likes to sit on my shoulder....a lil too much....I can't get him off sometimes....but your chicken is a lot bigger than my parrot....I bet a bite from her would not really "tickle" eh?
(BTW....I dig the hat ;-) )


----------



## woodchip (Aug 7, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> [did she ever "peck" or bite you when she was sitting there?



Nearly lost my eye a moment after the piccy was taken.......  ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 8, 2011)

I just spent the last few days organizing many years worth of pics.   Lots of great stuff, but here's me and half of my brothers with this brakeless beast we built for flying down the steep hill.  You had to make a sharp turn at the bottom or you would run into a house :shut:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 8, 2011)

Now look past the smiling girl to check out the state-of-the-art music system.   Many a Glen Campbell song wound through those reels.   I used to love to play around with all of the levers and buttons (When my father was not home of course).  Just like kids and ipods today   


p.s.  Just for you BB, my ole beloved setter is also in this pic.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 8, 2011)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> here's one from the grocery store



I am definitely shopping in the wrong store :lol:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh how cute Kat....I had the same hairdo.....


----------



## Bxpellet (Aug 8, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> I just spent the last few days organizing many years worth of pics.   Lots of great stuff, but here's me and half of my brothers with this brakeless beast we built for flying down the steep hill.  You had to make a sharp turn at the bottom or you would run into a house :shut:


e

I made plenty of those, but it never had a steering wheel like that!, you guys must have been rich 

those reel to reels had great sound my uncle had one


----------



## woodchip (Aug 8, 2011)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> those reel to reels had great sound my uncle had one



Ours is still sitting upstairs in the spare room, with a record player, compact cassette player, and a whole load of stuff to play on them. 

One day next Winter, I might get them out again........  ;-)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 26, 2011)

Pots are fired:
Darth Cheney- needs more fire.  made just for fun.






Kyusu teapot





Vases from up front





Mugs and such





Most of the mugs/small bowls from this fire





Teapot, cup





A tokkuri- sake bottle.  Called a tokkuri because when you pour it sounds like "tok tok tok"





Covered jar- will need the Dremel to get the lid unstuck


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you out did yourself this time AP...they are beautiful....and Darth is cute... :lol: 
The colors are amazing..so rich..I like the blue accent on some of them...
The "quilted" pitcher is cool...I like that texture...it's different...
Nice work..


----------

